# Frustrated newbie



## semper5 (Feb 16, 2014)

I was given a smoker, a Smoke Hollow smoker. It is propane powered, has 4 wire grill racks, a water basin, chip box with its own wire rack and cover. It has a damper on the back. The door has a magnetic closure. It stands about 39 inches high. I don't know the model number, I can't find one on the unit itself.

My problem is:

It won't light.

I have two filled tanks, bothe give the same result.

I turn the control knob counter-clockwise to the high position, and try to light to no avail.

I have disassembled the entire line from the regulator at the tank end to the control knob. The knob itself cannot be disassembled, otherwise I would have.

There is 'flow' throughout the line, and it is clean. However, the burner won't light. I have since removed the burner, but it has been used so much that the heat and damp Michigan air has proven modern tools useless against its' damage. 

The prior owner stated that he used just last month, however for me, it's not working. I may have damaged something in the 24 mile journey, I'm just not sure.

The sad thing is, I have a set of ribs in the fridge and 4 lbs of eye of round sliced and marinading ready to be made into jerky. But now, it shall set... until a solution I obtain. 

Any words of wisdom?


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 16, 2014)

ok... first off...  take a deep breath...  we'll see if we can't  get ya going...  have you checked the venturi on the burner..  is it clear... no mud dobbers/spiders blocking it...  when you turn the tank on..  do you turn it REAL SLOW and then only to like an 1/8th or a 1/4 open until it builds pressure in the line ...  the reason is... there is a built in safety feature that must be set with a slow start up... just few questions to find out what's going on....


----------



## semper5 (Feb 16, 2014)

JckDanls 07 said:


> ok... first off... take a deep breath... we'll see if we can't get ya going... have you checked the venturi on the burner.. is it clear... no mud dobbers/spiders blocking it... when you turn the tank on.. do you turn it REAL SLOW and then only to like an 1/8th or a 1/4 open until it builds pressure in the line ... the reason is... there is a built in safety feature that must be set with a slow start up... just few questions to find out what's going on....


Venturi- is that the screened in portion as the burner control connects free-floating to the burner itself?

If so, yes, it is clear, clean.

No, I didn't turn on the tank slowly, I would just rapidly rotate it until it stopped open. Okay, I will be a bit more slow tomorrow. Perhaps the burner needs no cleaning?


----------



## tc fish bum (Feb 16, 2014)

i have a smoke hollow i  use a lot when i smoke something smaller at friends/family houses. there pretty good for what they are, my biggest problem here in mi( as well) has been da#@ spiders making nests in my burner orafice. if you have an air compresser blow the snot out of your burner and go from there. if you have flow from the tank and line does it flow from the knob to the burner? i may be in the knob, probably not, but chase that out first. burners are simple, kinda hard to mess up: unless you use a hammer . good luck and happy smoking


----------



## tc fish bum (Feb 16, 2014)

venturi, thats what its called


----------



## semper5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Took the regulator, line, and gas control knob all out and warmed it up over night in the house.

Took it out this morning, connected it to the tank, and then to the burner while the burner was out of the unit and fastened to my work bench, it fired right up.

I reinstalled the burner, lit it up, and nothing. Tried two different tanks. I'm just about to throw in the towel.


----------



## semper5 (Feb 17, 2014)

Ok, took the regulator, line and burner control into a local shop, had the cheap piece-oh-shite china-made regulator removed, replaced with a Marshall Adjustable Regulator. I also had an in-line needle control place after the regulator and took it back home. Works like a charm, and with the Marshall Regulator I can adjust the pressure from 8-14 lbs, and fine-tune with the needle control. For the blizzard-like storm we had, I was able to maintain 225-degree heat for enough hours to smoke the ribs that have been waiting.

In short, problem solved.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 17, 2014)

atta boy....


----------



## tc fish bum (Feb 17, 2014)

right on, happy smokin


----------



## cmayna (Feb 18, 2014)

A happy ending


----------

